# how well do Robeez hold up when worn outside?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

DD is 16 months and starting to want to spend a lot of time outside. In the past she's always worn Robeez or other soft-soled shoes but I'm not sure how well they'll hold up to a lot of outdoor wear. I suppose Pedipeds or something similar would be more durable, but...well...Robeez are cuter IMO!


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

we don't have robeez but ds wears shooshoos, which are similar, and they do fine outdoors--we go to the park almost every day, so they get used on grass, mulch, gum balls, pine straw, and street surfaces, and they're still going strong. they do fine being wet or muddy, too-- a bit stiff after they dry, but once you work them a bit they're back to normal. ds actually struggles more on outdoor surfaces with hard-sole shoes, although he wears them once in a while now that he's a good walker (runner/climber/crazy child...).


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

We have carozoos which are very similar to robeez. My pair was very well used when I got them and they have held up great.
We did try a pair of the target brand shoes and those did not hold up nearly as well


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

My dd's robeez lasted maybe 6 months of hard wearing. I still have them for my youngest, but I'm not sure if they would last that long for her







Oh, they were hand me downs to us, too! So they lasted well for us


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

our robeez have lasted 6m, i think, before we have to purchase a new pair...and that had more to do with growth of feet than anything else...right now, Trout (10m) is wearing the ones we had for Pman (4.5y)...so they have seen a lot of wear and tear...









peace...


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Robeez are pretty tough, but the bottoms will eventually wear out, especially if you're dealing with cement at all. I have found that the area near the big toe is the first to go.

They also let moisture in - which can be fine, but can also be uncomfortable, or cold.

Pedipeds are pretty darn cute but I'm not sure if they're much more durable. I do like them for outdoor use during that soft-soled stage because they have a waterproof layer that helps somewhat if the ground is damp.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

IMO Robeez don't last long if your dc is walking outdoors w/ them. We let ds#1 walk in them once at the park and they got completely scuffed up at the toes. To me they are indoor booties/shoes, very good for first shoe for a baby, for indoor walking, for first time walkers indoors. The soles are VERY thin, not durable at all for cement, asphalt etc and don't keep feet very warm in cooler weather.

They do have cute designs, too bad they don't have a more durable sole for older toddlers.


----------



## winnie (Aug 31, 2005)

We got some cheap toddler shoes for DS to wear outside, as he only wears his robeez indoors.

I was too worried that he may step on a shard of glass on the sidewalk or something, and the robeez would not protect his foot very well.

winn


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

they work great for us, they're the only shoes my dd uses and she walks everywhere in them.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

when we had robeez they lasted one week. they were a gift. oh my goodness they were cute, but DS wore them outside once or twice, and they tore up on the bottom. he is very rough and tumble, however, so that may have been his doing. i wouldn't buy them but that's just me, because i felt that htey offered inadequate protection from glass or broken bits of whatever on the ground.


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

try checking out preschoolians.com. they have different bottoms for different stages of movement, and they are rediculously cute IMO.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

my guys always blow a whole in the robbeez quickly--way too quickly--when the wear them outside. ... and it is always in the same place, right by the big toe...


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't think Robeez hold up great. They start to look bad after only a couple weeks, IME. But they are functional for months-- my 4 yr. old has been wearing his pirate Robeez since his birthday in January.
Soft soled shoes that we have found to be much more durable are Isabooties (sizes up to 24 mos) and Joshoes (sizes up to 7 years).


----------

